# Wo farmt ihr Glutseidenstoff?



## Holoas (9. Dezember 2010)

Wo farmt ihr Glutseidenstoff? Ich habe bisher keinen sonderlich guten Platz gefunden :/


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du einen findest...sag ihn mir!

Muss einfach nur irgendwo sein, wo es viele Humanoide gibt. Gestern in Hyal hinter dem dritten Portal gab es Magier, die ganz gut Stoff droppten, aber ich war in Questgruppe und da schnell wieder weg. Vielleicht geh ich da aber nochmal rein, durch die hohe Respawnrate braucht man sich ja kaum bewegen...


----------



## Holoas (11. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist das 3. Portal? Ich hab dort nicht wirklich gequestet..^^


----------



## Sheed (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich farme immer in Hyjal, ganz unten auf der Karte (Anhöhe des Aszendenten)

Dazu noch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rein und ab gehts.

Mit dem Trank hat man eine Chance, eine Kiste zu bekommen, wo neben Gold auch Stoffe (5-11) und Flüchtiges Kram drinne sein kann.


----------



## Aredhel2010 (15. Dezember 2010)

Sheedkiller macht es genau richtig. Mit dem Trank zusammen ab Hyjal oder ins Schattenhochland da gibts auch ein paar Orte mit GLutseidenstoff...


----------



## madmurdock (13. September 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=45175 hier zB.


----------



## Moortus (13. September 2011)

Im Auktionshaus.


----------



## madmurdock (13. September 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Im Auktionshaus.



Ist natürlich immer für <30g pro Stack drin, wa?  Manchma will man halt nicht jedem Hampelmann Gold in den Rachen werfen.


----------



## JonnyDoe (13. September 2011)

Also, ich farme in Tol Barad :>
nen Trank des Schätzefindes einschmeißen und dann da wo die Quest mit dem Goblinmaschinenteilen ist die Soldaten & Infanteristen die sich da mit 30% Life rumtreiben wegbomben 
bringt massig Glutseidenstoff und Kisten gibts dann auch nochmal dazu!


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2011)

Naja zum Trank... Da brauch man sich ja nur die Kommentare angucken, dann weiß man Bescheid... ^^

Also ich persönlich meld mich einfach BSF an und bomb mich da schnell durch. HC versteht sich. Als Schneider hat man ja noch das Plündern nordischer Stoffe, was ja für jeden Stoff gilt, nicht nur Froststoff wie man vielleicht vermuten mag...

Ich hab nach einem Run immer 70-100 Glutseidenstoff garantiert. Und da durchlaufen dauert keine 15 Minuten heutzutage ^^

Also ich weiß ja nich ob es schneller geht, wenn man irgendwo in der Pampa Möpse klopft, aber wenn ihr da positive Erfahrungen gemacht habt ein dickes GZ!


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2011)

Glutseidenstoff ist für mich Beiwerk zum Instanzenlaufen. Habe seit Beginn von Cata Schneidererei auf 525 geskillt, einige Traumstoffe hergestellt und habe gerade 140 Ballen im Lager, die ich partout nicht loswerde (nein, ich verkaufe sie nicht im AH). Gefarmt habe ich den Kram nie und ich denke wirklich, das es sich anbietet, langsam die Schneiderei in dem Bereich hochzuziehen, sodass man nicht hinterher einen zu großen Überfluss hat und nicht mehr weiß, wohin damit.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (13. September 2011)

Der Trank macht dann Sinn, wenn du einen VZ hast, der aus dem Zeug himmlische Splitter bekommen kann. Die sind mal richtig teuer.


----------



## BigDaddyDeluxe (15. April 2012)

Hier ist ein Video von einem der zeigt, wie man am Schnellsten und am Besten Glutseidenstoff, Erze und so weiter farmen kann. Also ich hab schon gutes Gold damit verdient - halte mich jetzt viel dort auf zum Farmen  Könnt es euch ja mal angucken, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQDN13-Cg6c


----------



## Teena (15. April 2012)

Schau mal in meine Signatur, da haben wir auch einen Farm-Guide für Glutseidenstoff erstellt. Vielleicht hilft das.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinner war die Kombination Trank des Schätzefindens und die Steintroggs in Tiefenheim killen. Die droppen Stoffe immer, da es Humanoide sind und zusätzlich bekommst du durch den Trank die Truhen, in denen 1-20 Stoffe sein können.


----------

